# Arbor Board Giveaway - The Stoker heats up!



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

#13, my lucky number!

So if I win this, this deck will be going to my best friend Aaron. He's spent an awful long time being one of those "socially awkward introverts," but lately he's really been getting out more, so I'd love to get him involved in what will surely become his favourite thing to do. He's currently learning to drive too, so if I can get him a free deck, surely I'll be able to convince him to come shred!

He works as a Youtuber, entertaining people with gaming videos and gets paid via advertisements. You guys can check him out if you like that kind of thing, although I imagine most of you won't really understand what it is he does! Yamimash - YouTube

We are in the UK, but if I win I'll cover the shipping costs myself. I'd just love to see him get involved. He might even make Youtube videos for snowboarding, and help get some of his 80,000+ viewers to try the sport! If that happens, I'll make sure to tell him to give you an honorable mention Wiiredsport (;

He's a pretty light so I'd say he'd need a 152. I'll make sure to help him get the rest of his gear sorted if he wins!

Good luck to all who enter, and thanks for doing this Wiired


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

Wiredsport!!! dang you guys are vry awesome.

#0909

I'd like to see my friend Matt get into the sport properly with an awesome board like that. While he does have a super old beat down burton board, i'd still like to put him up for this. He's a great friend and coworker, he's been working as much as possible to earn the cash for a new board but i dont think he's going to make it happen this year.

:thumbsup:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Sweet.

313 for me

TT


----------



## cnesta (Oct 28, 2012)

1369 


For this board would go to my little brother he's full
Of life just not style so this should help him in that department


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

6142008

I going to throw my number in the hat again for my bro. He busted his ass in school, unlike me, but is buried in student loans. I went to University to become a RN (registered nurse) and now works as a ER nurse saving lives. He did snowboard a little before he went to school, but since has not had the spare cash to get back into it. The worst part is back when he did it, I did not!.... I know messed up right? Well now I do, but he can't. So, I would love to get him a board so we can go boarding together! Thanks again for the opportunity!


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

090909
sick looking board.


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

#7 


I am the seventh post on here, and it's one of my favorite numbers.
This will be for my best friend and cousin. He gave snow boarding a try twice then lost interest. He is a fun carefree guy to be around and I want him to ride with me. He is starting to show interest again this year,but needs a board. 
Please make it happen for him!!


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

#605

If I win, I will be giving the board to my homie JLee. He works his ass off and has not been able to ride more than 1 or 2 days a year as of late. He rides a super old beat up Soloman board that he hasn't had the money to replace. His wife is learning to ride and borrows my wifes stuff when we go. My board sizes are way to big for Jlee so he just rides his beater all the time! I think if he got this board it would help him progress and want to ride a lot more!


Nice Idea for a contest Big Ups Wired!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

#1211 :thumbsup:


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

27070211 :thumbsup: I have 2 boards, 2 friends. so they always have to take turns to go with me. I didn't want to give any board to one of them, but if I get this one both of them would be able to have a new board.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

1207

Stoked! I know a noob who benefit from this greatly. :thumbsup:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Another great thread Wiredsport!!! :thumbsup: Good luck to all the entries. I love the idea of getting more people involved in the sport.

Soapbox: When I was a little wipper snapper, my dad said "Son, you can either play hockey or ski." At the time I hated getting up at 3:00 am to play hockey, so it was skiing all the way for me! Fast forward 6 years and I'm now in grade 6, and my school has a 4 day field trip to a local hill. You could either board or ski, lessons and rentals included for the same price (no discount for owning your own equipment). So I asked my parents if I could snowboard instead! That was 1992 and I've never looked back.

Now snow sports are the things that help keep my family together. I meet my dad from across the country to board/ski and he's 70 this year!  My GF of 4 years got into the sport because of me and loves it. My best friend did the same thing, and loves it. And now because of wiredsport my neighbour is getting his very first board and I'm sure it'll become a family sport for his young family as well!  I THINK I'M GOING TO CRY!!!

LOL, anyway, this isn't an entry, it's just saying good on wiredsport for doing this kind of thing to encourage new people to ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

My buddy I've been lookin out for the last couple stokers just has had a couple hard years, always borrowing gear and scrapping to go up just once or twice. I think he has most of his shiz now but he still needs a board. A crew of us mob Loveland 2 or 3 times a week as we work together just 30min away. He's missed in the crowd!


420


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Another great thread Wiredsport!!! :thumbsup: Good luck to all the entries. I love the idea of getting more people involved in the sport.
> 
> Soapbox: When I was a little wipper snapper, my dad said "Son, you can either play hockey or ski." At the time I hated getting up at 3:00 am to play hockey, so it was skiing all the way for me! Fast forward 6 years and I'm now in grade 6, and my school has a 4 day field trip to a local hill. You could either board or ski, lessons and rentals included for the same price (no discount for owning your own equipment). So I asked my parents if I could snowboard instead! That was 1992 and I've never looked back.
> 
> ...


Cool story!:thumbsup: I think it's great what wiredsport is doing on here to!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

#42

the answer to the ultimate question of life, the universe, and everything.


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

1503

Nice deck! It'd be perfect for my brother who's learning to ride.

And good on you Wiredsport for keeping the stoke going this fall / winter. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

420707

My little brother who has boarded once years ago. He is planning to come visit me this winter and I would be stoked to have an extra board he could ride.


----------



## MadsNielsen (Nov 22, 2012)

#12
Because Arbor is awesome!


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

#3.

The board would be for my wife who has finally decided she wants to "play snowboards" with her husband and son. She sits and listens to my kid and I talk for a good 2 hours after a night of shredding and wants to become part of the conversation. With her working in the office at our local ski hill (Granite Peak) she would even have a free season pass waiting for her.

Thank you for another kick ass giveaway!


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

8675309

...it's the number on the wall  (you know you all sang it in your head)


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

23

For my old room mate who keep saying he's going to buy a board but his budget is like $50 for everything.


----------



## OldNo.7 (Mar 7, 2010)

35 

My brother, he still rents all his equipment.


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

#1888

I'd like to nominate my mate Stephen. We lived together in Australia but I left to chase the snow in New Zealand. He stayed because he'd a solid job and they sponsored him to stay in the country. Just recently they've told him after the new year there will be no more work and he has to leave the country after him plannin for the future and settling down. After much convincing I've talked him out of moving back home to a boring life, so he's joining me in New Zealand for his first winter season.. Never boarded before so a new deck would be perfect!

PS. WS I know you're posting free to US, but if the winner was to cover international postage could this be an option? Chur.


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

#21

for my buddy who always wanted to try the sport but never had the funds,and hopefully this winter the dream is going to come true...we both played football sean taylor was our guy so 21 baby !!!


----------



## abqmike37 (Nov 17, 2011)

39

A friend of mine that is married and has couple kids and has been riding used equipments. He would drive my buddies and I up to the mountain w/o bitching about gas money, it would be awesome to pay it forward.


----------



## ace9213 (Oct 2, 2011)

#8

Thanks for doing the give away.


----------



## Saevus (Aug 2, 2012)

#89345

Would be able to use this in a fundraising event that I will be hosting in 2013. With the help of the school's snowboard/ski club, the event will raise money for a group to go down to a village in Honduras to install a water filtration system. Having this snowboard to raffle off would definitely draw more students to our event and your company would be featured/announced as a top contributor :thumbsup:.

Proceeds will be going towards the school's Global Water Brigade chapter to fund a week long trip after the Spring semester ends.


----------



## ChiTownRon (Aug 19, 2012)

1227 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ups_Biker33 (Sep 16, 2012)

1803333 I need an awesome board


----------



## jcam1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

11131981 here's my entry


----------



## DanK213 (Mar 27, 2012)

213. Thanks!


----------



## bobo31790 (Dec 25, 2011)

#46
I just recently took my roommate up to snowboard. Of course it was a struggle at first but he managed to link turns on his first day! We were super stoked and it would be sick if he could get a board to keep the stoke going.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

#2192
this would be for my son that was close to learning to board with a rentals but had to stop boarding cuz it was getting spendy for his budget and work/school rarely gives him time to go. having his own would lessen some problem financially cuz he really would love to learn to snowboard.

thank you for your kindness.


----------



## cel1386 (Dec 16, 2010)

12121212. no story but it will be put to good use.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

No entry, just a couple quick comments.

Wiredsport, this is awesome.

Good luck to everyone. If you win, PLEASE! make sure the board is put to good use and a beginner or someone in a financial pinch is able to enjoy the sport as much we do.


----------



## g35doc (Apr 22, 2012)

60053. I've only been boarding 4 times on rentals so far. Thanks.


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

#16

Would love to have a board to get my wife in the scene! She really wants to go so she can enjoy riding with our two boys (6+5yrs). I ride all Arbors and would love to get her out on one too!


----------



## volcom21d (Sep 11, 2012)

2321298 Ive never even won a game of bingo so hopefully my luck will change! Trying to get some buddies from work to get into the sport so maybe we can make this the company board:laugh:


----------



## Mattizhere (Oct 31, 2012)

Im gonna have to say this board will be for my brother, hes only snowboarded twice in his life and is eager to go more, but recently the bank foreclosed his house due to personal reasons and he is now living with me working 2 jobs but is off day is Saturday and I want to get his mind off all the stress and take him out to the local hill. Thanks so much:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

#432


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

#6661166611666 it's goes to me, OR to my sister like before. Depends if I can make enough money to cover tickets for both, she's only 13 but she loves to board. It's would make a hell of a Christmas gift for here. I'm not hoping but free gear is awesome so wired sport is fucking amazing for doing this.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

1991

For my good friend Steve, who has snowboarded before, but only a few times and always on rented gear. He has not been since he had a kid 2 years ago and the cost of gear is too high. I'd give him the board and an old set of my boots/bindings so all he would have to worry about is finding a cheap ticket, and I'm sure that would get him on the mountain.


----------



## Sora (Nov 25, 2012)

71710 im going throw my hat in the ring. Took my first snowboard lesson yesterday at okemo mountain and spent my first day on the hill. Im almost linking turns and still scared when I speed up but I love it. Im bruised and battered but im coming back for more. Hopefully I will get lucky.


----------



## anthonyy_d (Dec 2, 2011)

09301991 :dunno:


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

#301303 is my number


----------



## biocmp (Sep 15, 2012)

53 FTW!

Looks like a cool board.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

2929.....would be a nice one for my brother


----------



## suekie (Oct 31, 2012)

#1111

For a friend at work. He has been down in the dumps after losing his grandfather. He rides some old hand-me-down board from his brother. This would hopefully help him cope with giving him a reason to get onto the mountain a lot this year.


----------



## jchaison (Nov 4, 2012)

888 (again)

Its a triple lucky guess....my brother will be the recipient. Total noob who I've saved my old boots/bindings for. Hoping to set him up on a rocker for easier learning curve...


----------



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

24

thanks wiresport, you guys are too good


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

2013 :dunno:


----------



## moesymoe (Nov 29, 2012)

1916 :thumbsup:

Gotta love the stoke!


----------



## sixpoint (Nov 17, 2012)

My friend frank is down & would be pumped to win a board. He went boarding twice last year & enjoyed the challenge but funds are tight. Thanks wired. #2417


----------



## Pixel8tedOne (Feb 7, 2011)

For a number I'm going with #3377329.

The board will be going to my buddy Dan. He decided to start learning last year on a hand me down Bud Light branded board. Being a long time skier, he was used to being on the snow, but a mix of crappy conditions and a crappy board led to lots of falls and a tough time overall. He's psyched to get back out there this year to hopefully better results.


----------



## 131441 (Oct 4, 2012)

The number is 131441.

Not going to give up on trying to get a board for my little brother. Again, here is his story.

ok, this would be for my little brother (23yrs old). This is the guy that is paying his dues. He went to college for 4yrs (which he is paying for cause my family doesnt come from money) and was accepted into the radiology program. Program had a two year wait. So in the mean time he gets a job at the local hospital as a nurse. At the same time my sister who just finished her degree in nursing also gets a job at the same hospital.

Now this is where you see what kind of guy my little brother is. After 3 months the hospital offiers him a position in another department but for a significant pay increase. He thanks them for the offer but his passion is radiology and knows he will be starting that program next year. So he tells them that his sister also works in the hospital and that she really is deserving of this type of promotion. They agree and she gets it.

Now he works his full time, shares an apartment with my sister who covers what ever he cant and continues to keep his head up, has never asked me for a dime and is just one of those guys. 

I talk about snowboarding all the time and there is a hill right by where they live now that I plan to hit alot this year, and it would be great if I could get him out there. He doesnt get out much as you can expect.

So there's what I would do.


----------



## xsephirot (Jan 25, 2011)

*#19871201*

My birthday =) 

Been riding for only 3 seasons. Got caught in the hype of a banana board and now I wish I had gone camber or hybrid.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

20111965 Epic day.

Board would be for my son...He's 13 and super stoked about POW. And he's my new riding buddy.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

8547958

My friend Louis is ready to take the plunge, this would absolutely make it happen for him.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

31415

awesome!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

#70

My brother. I got him to the hill for the first time on the last weekend of the season last year, he got lessons and picked up on it better than I did my first time.

He wants to ride but can't afford a set up. He works hard but he's young and single with a house, car and crap to pay for on his own. I have literally a 100+ pounds and 8 inches on him so none of my hand-me-down gear will work for him.










That's him on the far right.


----------



## loonies (Dec 2, 2011)

136 

Thanks for the chance


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

31770

You guys are awesome.


----------



## hodepo (Nov 2, 2011)

5061

hoping to win!


----------



## Just Cause (Jan 28, 2012)

325

...:d....


----------



## rob7289 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hoping lady luck can strike again!


78034


----------



## blz1 (Oct 15, 2012)

For my cousin. Has only ever ridden rental boards. Hed be stoked fershur.

912114


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

888888

All of my friends are so broke that even if they won a board, they couldnt afford the rest of the gear, gas and lift tickets. So i really have no one that "deserves" it that could use it other than me lol.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

The winning #'s from the $580 Million Powerball drawing last week: 5231622296


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

#98390

Thanks for putting all the work into running the drawing! 

If my number is drawn, the board will be going to a 13 year old friend of my sons who's parents are getting a pretty ugly divorce. I'd like to help get him into an active sport and his mind on something positive instead of dwelling on what's going on at home.


----------



## mikeg (Oct 30, 2012)

no better reason for a first post.

743


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

my number would be #6986

The board would go to my bff going through the ugly divorce or my twin... Lets see if I can win... does this mean I'm greedy? lol


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

#85. Gonna sell it/raffle it off and donate the cash to Humane Society here if I win.

They helped me a lot when my cat went missing. Was going to donate to them anyway, but this will be the cherry on top.

Thanks for doing this and answering my questions on boards!


----------



## Stinky Ninja (Sep 12, 2012)

#88 please gimmie da board <3


----------



## Ciap (Sep 21, 2012)

#1767
Board would go to best friend who comes up to visit all winter to snowboard and wants his own board.


----------



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

807. Winning this would be awesome!


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

7227

New rider is my room mate. Really nice guy, but he's that type to be over cautious about everything. Finally convinced him to ride this season and he's so stoked about it now. Would be nice to get him some good gear


----------



## slacker032 (Oct 9, 2012)

832

This board would be for my cousin who went up for the first time last week and loved it. He wants to get his own board but can't afford it at the moment.


----------



## Jet (Dec 4, 2012)

130140

Got a good lady friend who wants to give time on the hill a try for the first time. I convinced her to ride over ski. I know her learning curve would be much better by starting out on a quality board.


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

#300779
For a good friend of mine who 6 years ago gave me his board as a present so i could ride, he didn't ride for quite some time, but he's planing to start riding again this winter, would be great if he could do it on a new board.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Stoked! Riding is in full gear!

1 more day on this Killer stoker. If you still have an entry put it here. Entries will be closed tomorrow morning.

New snow is waiting for new riders. Oh yeah!


----------



## rider89 (Jan 27, 2012)

# 989

This snowboard would be for my great friend Caleb. He has been in university for a while now and is making great progress, however the costs prevent him from getting out shredding with us. He used to shred with us in high school and it would be great to get him back out!


----------



## Mombo (Dec 6, 2012)

99199413

This board would be for my buddy Nate who's off at university this year and can't afford a quality board on a student budget. This would be a sick way to set him up and get him out snowboarding!


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

#346912647


----------



## bigblaster (Oct 25, 2012)

#249249249

for my friend phil


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice..... 351


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

*My bro*

#120376218

Would love to get my brother involved in the sport. He has been a bit of a couch potato lately and I'd love to spend more time with him doing something active and fun. This would be perfect!

Good luck everybody!


----------



## DanX (Oct 19, 2011)

1984

If I receive this board, I'd like to give it to my friend who just came home from Afganistan. He definitely needs to get some slope time this year!


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

#102910

Lets do this!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for those last minute entries! STOKED. This Arbor stoker is now all closed up. Give us a few hours to get down with the dirty work and we will be back with a winner.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't think anyone on this planet gives more boards away than you guys.:eusa_clap:

You truly are the king of stoke.:bowdown:

TT


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

timmytard said:


> I don't think anyone on this planet gives more boards away than you guys.:eusa_clap:
> 
> You truly are the king of stoke.:bowdown:
> 
> TT


YUP!! You guy's ROCK!! :yahoo: Today is my 52nd birthday, got my fingers n toes crossed!! (...not that I'm trying to influence the outcome mind you!)


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

BigmountainVMD

It is you bro. Very stoked to hear that this will be going to a new rider. We want pictures!

Please email your ship to name and address to [email protected]

Didn't win? We have the biggest stoker yet coming up. Stay tuned.


----------



## sixpoint (Nov 17, 2012)

Congrats Big:eusa_clap:


----------



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

Congrats, hope the new rider will enjoy!!


----------

